# my new favourite lure....



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

just a few pics of my new favourite lure. all taken yesterday.....

the lure is a jaysea lures deep diver. it certainly was the fishies favourite yesterday and caught me trevally, bonito, salmon, pinkies and my PB TOAD!























































isn't is strange how some days, certain lures work, and others days the fish won't touch them.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Quite a few battle scars already! got the same lure from last comp, glad to see it works well.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Nice selection!!

Chris


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gee Dave there's no question that your Mojo is back with style!

Nice selection. At what depth does that bad boy cruise?

JT


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Is that the patriot 80 or 65. I won the 80 in last months comp but haven't had a chance to use it yet.

JT - The 80 dives to 25ft or 8m and the 65 dives to 14ft or 4.5m


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr Mojos rising!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Great variety of fish Dave, makes me think that I should get 2 of them.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Geeze - time to hit the ole tackle shop again.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Davey,

Great result mate. Where do you get them please?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hairymick,

You can check out the range at .....

http://www.jaysealures.com.au/

Not sure of any local stockists - Maybe ask Craig @ Jaysea


----------

